

Empty Storefronts - tomcreighton
http://tomcreighton.com/2011/11/empty-storefronts/

======
thesash
This is an excellent response to absurdity like this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3244616>

------
AshFurrow
It's great to see that some startups are taking the same annoying tactic as
facebook spam apps.

